# I already want another hedgie >_<



## Hedgieobssessed (Aug 21, 2012)

I just brought my little one home yesterday and am already thinking about getting another, I have even been looking at breeder pages and craigslist. Somebody is selling a beautiful 10 week old albino who is stuck in an aquarium and it is all I can do to not write her/him. Is there such a thing as Hedgehog addiction? lol


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I think most of us qualify for that! :lol: It'd definitely be a good idea to wait a few months, at the very least though. Give yourself time to get used to your little one, learn about her, and bond with her before you get another one.  That'll give you more experience with different hedgie behaviors and quirks too, so you're more prepared, especially for a rescue situation. Those can get tricky very quickly, and can end up being expensive for vet visits if the hedgehog is in bad condition.


----------



## Hedgieobssessed (Aug 21, 2012)

I've already told myself I need to wait a good while to get used to him and him use to us, plus it would take time away from Quills. But I CAN'T stop looking lol.


----------



## Shell (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm starting to see hedgy's like potatoe chips. You can't just stop at one. 
I just got Percy a few weeks ago and though I want another so badly, I know it wouldn't be good for Percy, at least not now. I want to socialize him more and get him much more use to me and another right now would interfere with the quality of bonding time I feel. It's an individual chocie of course, but I would wait and just give you little one full attention for now.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

A 10 week old ALREADY on Craigslist? Wow! Someone certainly was not ready for that hedgie and/or did not do ANY research as to what to expect. You don't normally see them THAT young looking to be rehomed on CL....sad :-(


----------



## Hedgieobssessed (Aug 21, 2012)

PixiesExoticHedgies said:


> A 10 week old ALREADY on Craigslist? Wow! Someone certainly was not ready for that hedgie and/or did not do ANY research as to what to expect. You don't normally see them THAT young looking to be rehomed on CL....sad :-(


She said she has had her for 2 weeks and she is allergic to to her. Then there is the fact that she is in a small aquarium :shock: .


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

It's more likely that she's allergic to the litter/bedding, than the actual hedgehog.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

PixiesExoticHedgies said:


> It's more likely that she's allergic to the litter/bedding, than the actual hedgehog.


Yup that's the same with most small animals. People bring allergens into their home and then blame the animal without trying to eliminate the other allergens.

Sometimes kitty litter causes allergies too. Drives me crazy when people complain about the litter box smell but they are using a dusty kitty litter that has a bad smell on its own and they are not cleaning the box daily.


----------



## Skomblevicz (Sep 11, 2012)

That's funny, I just got an albino hedgehog from someone on CL who said they were allergic. I've only had her 2 weeks tomorrow but I'm working on getting her out of the aquarium and into a better set up. I'm thinking of getting a larger aquarium for the winter so I can regulate the temp better- my house is so cold in winter.


----------

